# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  ایران با چه کشورهایی قرارداد کپی رایت نرم افزارهای رایانه ای دارد؟

## mmohammadi1391

ایران با کدام کشورها قرارداد کپی رایت نرم افزارهای رایانه ای دارد؟ آیا کشور اسلواکی و همچنین کشور سازنده ی آنتی ویروس AVG هم جزء آن کشورها میشوند؟
با تشکر

----------


## saied_hacker

فکر نکنم ایران برای این قضیه با کشوری چیزی قرار داد داشته باشه

تا اونجا که من میدونم بر اساس قانون داخلی :) هر شرکتی که تو ایران نمایندگی داشته باشه مثل همین avira,kasper و... محصولاتش تو ایران یجویرایی کپی رایت داره و هیچ کس جق کپی و فروش اون محصول رو نداره ... بجز نمایندش

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کپی رایت قانون قراردادی بین کشورها نیست، یک قانون بین المللی است.

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام




> تا اونجا که من میدونم *بر اساس قانون داخلی* :) هر شرکتی که تو ایران نمایندگی داشته باشه مثل همین avira,kasper و... محصولاتش تو ایران یجویرایی کپی رایت داره و هیچ کس جق کپی و فروش اون محصول رو نداره ... بجز نمایندش


اینو مطمئنید؟
میتونید لینکی چیزی ازش بدید؟
اصلا اینجور قوانین منبعش کجاست؟

----------


## afsharm

در مورد نرم‌افزارهای داخلی قانون کپی رایت داریم اما چندان قوی و بازدارنده نیست و معمولاً کسی بهش تکیه نمی‌کنه. اما در مورد نرم‌افزارهای خارجی مثل همین آنتی ویروس AVG نمی‌دانم که قوانین داخلی ما در مورد آنها صدق می‌کند یا نه. فکر می‌کنم که کلید ماجرا این است که شورای عالی انفورماتیک برای آن نرم‌افزار تاییدیه فنی صادر کند. 

حداقل خوبی که نمایندگی ایرانی یک نرم‌افزار خارجی می‌تونه داشته باشه حمایت مستقیم از نرم‌افزار است. مثلا این را جا بیندازد که آهای ملت نرم‌افزار غیر اصل فلان بلاها را سر کامپیوتر شما می‌آورد بیایید از ما نرم‌افزار Original بخرید تا امنیت شما حفظ شود.

----------


## ASedJavad

والا من که از اون سایت هیچی نفهمیدم.




> حداقل خوبی که نمایندگی ایرانی یک نرم‌افزار خارجی می‌تونه داشته باشه حمایت مستقیم از نرم‌افزار است. مثلا این را جا بیندازد که آهای ملت نرم‌افزار غیر اصل فلان بلاها را سر کامپیوتر شما می‌آورد بیایید از ما نرم‌افزار Original بخرید تا امنیت شما حفظ شود.


خب البته یه چیز دیگه هم هست و اون هم اینکه بعضی مراجع در مورد استفاده از نرم افزارهای قفل شکسته و امثالهم، رعایت قانون ایران رو شرط میدونن.
اگه اینجور نرم افزارا هم مصداق قانون بشن، اونموقع قضیه استفاده از idm, avasr, eset   و... شاید برا خیلیا فرق کنه.

----------


## afsharm

> والا من که از اون سایت هیچی نفهمیدم.


منظور اون نوشته این بوده که هر چند قانون برای حمایت از نرم افزار و حفظ کپی رایت هست، اما اگر شما خودت بیای شخص متخلف فروشنده کپی غیر قانونی نرم افزار را دستگیر کنی و معرفی کنی باز هم قانون برای اون مجازات خیلی سبکی در نظر گرفته. پس آن شخص متخلف چندان تنبیه نمی شود و خسارات شما ممکن است جبران نگردد.

----------


## FastCode

> کپی رایت قانون قراردادی بین کشورها نیست، یک قانون بین المللی است.


 این.
البته بین کشورهای عضو WTO

OP:بی اغراق بیش از ۱۰۰ بار راجع به این موضوع بحث شده.لطفا اول جست و جو کنید.

----------


## UfnCod3r

خود ایران کپی رایت نداره انوقت می خوای برا اسلوکی و چسلواکی کپی رایت راه بندازیم . شرم اوره  :قهقهه: 
وضع کپی رایته الان از همیشه بد تر شده .
ساده بگم
مردمی که پول غذا ندارن پول به نرم افزار نمی دن . البته عذا مثال بود . دیگه در اون حدم نشدیم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mmohammadi1391

از پاسخ هایی که سازنده و خوب بود بسیار بسیار ممنونم، اما من فقط یک سؤال پرسیدم که آیا ما با کشور اسلواکی قرارداد رسمی کپی رایت نرم افزارهای رایانه ای رو داریم یا نه، اما متأسفانه هنوز جوابمو نگرفتم. اگه کسی اطلاع داره خواهشمندم پاسخ بنده رو بده. با تشکر فراوان

----------


## FastCode

فارسی سلیس کتابی:
خیر.

----------


## esi666

ممنون از مقالتون

----------


## ProMohammad

کپی رایت رو تا جایی که من میدونم بدلیل نوع قانون گذاری حمایت معنوی با شدت و حدت در حال اجراست اما برای ناشران و تولید کنندگان داخلی مثلا شما نرما فزار هلو رو اگر مردی بنام خودت و بدون درج نام ناشر ارائه کن تا ارشاد و نیروهای مرتبط پوستت رو بکنن اما راحت یک ویندوز 8 رو میخری 5 هزار تومان و مهر تائید ارشاد هم روی پاکت درج هست مشگلی هم نیست من جای مطبی دیدم که شرکتهای معتبر مثل ماکروسافت چند قیمت روی یک محصول برای کشورهای پیشرفته و درحال توسعه ارائه میدن یعنی وین 8 در امریکا مثلا 195 داره و در اندونزی با درامد سالانه یک دهم امریکا 20 دلار میفروشن

----------


## mmohammadi1391

البته من یک چیزی رو نیازه که بگم و اون اینه که از نظر مرجع تقلید بنده، قرارداد کپی رایت رو با کشورهایی که باهاشون این قرارداد رو داریم باید رعایت کنیم. فکر میکنم کشور امریکا هم جزء این دسته از کشورها *نیست*.
نکته ای هم که وجود داره اینه که کشور امریکا خیلی مسائل نرم افزاری رو رعایت نمیکنه. مثلاً سرقت اطلاعات کاربران توسط گوگل و فیس بوک که واضحانه گفته میشه. خود فیس بوک اطلاعات کاربرانش رو در اختیار سازمان های جاسوسی امریکا و رژیم صهیونیستی قرار میده. اصلاً یکی از منابع اصلی درآمد سایت فیس بوک همینه.
من میخواستم بدونم آیا ما با کشور اسلواکی این قرارداد رو داریم یا نه. برای استفاده از ویروس یاب دانلود شدش میخواستم بدونم.
از مدیر محترم خواهشمندم این پست رو بخاطر سیاسی بودن حذف نکنند، اگه این سیاسیه خیلی از پست های قبلی هم سیاسی گفته شده و اونا هم باید حذف بشه. به نظر من خیلی از دوستان گرامی، بدون اطلاعات کافی در مورد این مسئله قضاوت کرده اند.

----------


## ASedJavad

> قرارداد کپی رایت رو با کشورهایی که باهاشون این قرارداد رو داریم باید رعایت کنیم. فکر میکنم *کشور امریکا هم جزء این دسته از کشورهاست.*


؟؟؟؟ :متعجب:  :متفکر: 




> من میخواستم بدونم آیا ما با کشور اسلواکی این قرارداد رو داریم یا نه. برای استفاده از ویروس یاب دانلود شدش میخواستم بدونم.


ببینید دوست عزیز اولا آنتی ویروس AVG (البته نه internet security) ذاتا رایگانه.
دوما این شرکت ایران رو تحریم کرده؛ یعنی اگه قراردادی هم بوده؛ کان لم یکن شده
و سوما اینکه به نظر من هم (البته مستند جایی ندیدم) همون جور که اقای کرامتی گفتند:



> کپی رایت قانون قراردادی بین کشورها نیست، یک قانون بین المللی است.


یعنی یه کشور (تو مراودات بین المللی) یا این قانون رو پذیرفته یا نه. یعنی اینجوری نیست که بگه در مورد فلان کشور این قانون رو قبول دارم و در مورد فلان کشور نه.

----------


## FastCode

> البته من یک چیزی رو نیازه که بگم و اون اینه که از نظر مرجع تقلید بنده، قرارداد کپی رایت رو با کشورهایی که باهاشون این قرارداد رو داریم باید رعایت کنیم. فکر میکنم کشور امریکا هم جزء این دسته از کشورهاست.
> نکته ای هم که وجود داره اینه که کشور امریکا خیلی مسائل نرم افزاری رو رعایت نمیکنه. مثلاً سرقت اطلاعات کاربران توسط گوگل و فیس بوک که واضحانه گفته میشه. خود فیس بوک اطلاعات کاربرانش رو در اختیار سازمان های جاسوسی امریکا و رژیم صهیونیستی قرار میده. اصلاً یکی از منابع اصلی درآمد سایت فیس بوک همینه.
> من میخواستم بدونم آیا ما با کشور اسلواکی این قرارداد رو داریم یا نه. برای استفاده از ویروس یاب دانلود شدش میخواستم بدونم.
> از مدیر محترم خواهشمندم این پست رو بخاطر سیاسی بودن حذف نکنند، اگه این سیاسیه خیلی از پست های قبلی هم سیاسی گفته شده و اونا هم باید حذف بشه. به نظر من خیلی از دوستان گرامی، بدون اطلاعات کافی در مورد این مسئله قضاوت کرده اند.


 مرجع تقلیدتون C++‎‎‎‎‎ هم بلده یا داره فقط راجع به محصولات عربی صحبت میکنه؟

ایران پیمان berne رو قبول نکرده.دیگه چطوری باید به شما بگیم که ایران عضو WTO و WIPO نیست و فقط محصولات تولید داخل رو به شرطی که توسط خود دولت دزدیده نشده باشن شامل قانون میدونه؟

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ght_agreements
همونطور که میبینید چیزی جلوی اسم ایران نوشته نشده.

----------


## mmohammadi1391

> ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ببینید دوست عزیز اولا آنتی ویروس AVG (البته نه internet security) ذاتا رایگانه.
> دوما این شرکت ایران رو تحریم کرده؛ یعنی اگه قراردادی هم بوده؛ کان لم یکن شده
> و سوما اینکه به نظر من هم (البته مستند جایی ندیدم) همون جور که اقای کرامتی گفتند:
> 
> 
> یعنی یه کشور (تو مراودات بین المللی) یا این قانون رو پذیرفته یا نه. یعنی اینجوری نیست که بگه در مورد فلان کشور این قانون رو قبول دارم و در مورد فلان کشور نه.


ممنون، حواسم نبود نوشته بودم آمریکا جزء اون کشورها هست، درستش کردم.
البته این صحبت که فرمودید: «اینجوری نیست که بگه در مورد فلان کشور این قانون رو قبول دارم و در مورد فلان کشور نه.» را نمیشه پذیرفت چون در مورد امریکا و کشورهای سطله جو و تحریم کننده و بسیاری از شرکت های خصوصی این کشورها که به نفع دولتشان و بر ضد کشورهایی چون ایران هستند، قضیه متفاوته.





> مرجع تقلیدتون C++‎‎‎‎‎‎ هم بلده یا داره فقط راجع به محصولات عربی صحبت میکنه؟
> 
> ایران پیمان berne رو قبول نکرده.دیگه چطوری باید به شما بگیم که ایران عضو WTO و WIPO نیست و فقط محصولات تولید داخل رو به شرطی که توسط خود دولت دزدیده نشده باشن شامل قانون میدونه؟
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ght_agreements
> همونطور که میبینید چیزی جلوی اسم ایران نوشته نشده.


بزرگوار خواهش میکنم حد و حدود صحبت کردنتون رو رعایت کنید و به هر چیزی توهین نکنید.
ضمناً پاسخ شما در متن داده شده.
متأسفانه گاهی با این طرز برخوردها، آدم از پرسیدن پشیمون میشه.

----------


## FastCode

> چون در مورد امریکا و کشورهای سطله جو و تحریم کننده و بسیاری از شرکت های  خصوصی این کشورها که به نفع دولتشان و بر ضد کشورهایی چون ایران هستند،  قضیه متفاوته.


این رو هم مرجع تقلیدتون گفته؟

----------


## UfnCod3r

> چون در مورد امریکا و کشورهای سطله جو و تحریم کننده و بسیاری از شرکت های   خصوصی این کشورها که به نفع دولتشان و بر ضد کشورهایی چون ایران هستند،   قضیه متفاوته.


بله درست.
اکثر مراجع تفلید هم گفتن استفاده از نرم افزار های کرک شده ی کشور هایی که ما در واقع با انها در حال جنگ هستیم (دنیا) اشکلی ندارد. گویا ثواب هم دارد :متفکر: 
-
FastCode در تلاش برای رسیدن به مقام ارتداد :چشمک:

----------


## FastCode

> بله درست.
> اکثر مراجع تفلید هم گفتن استفاده از نرم افزار های کرک شده ی کشور هایی که ما در واقع با انها در حال جنگ هستیم (دنیا) اشکلی ندارد. گویا ثواب هم دارد
> -
> FastCode در تلاش برای رسیدن به مقام ارتداد


 الان با این چیزهایی که گفتی من در تلاشم؟

----------


## mmohammadi1391

> این رو هم مرجع تقلیدتون گفته؟





> بله درست.
> اکثر مراجع تفلید هم گفتن استفاده از نرم افزار های کرک شده ی کشور هایی که ما در واقع با انها در حال جنگ هستیم (دنیا) اشکلی ندارد. گویا ثواب هم دارد
> -
> FastCode در تلاش برای رسیدن به مقام ارتداد


دوستان عزیز این بحثها مکانش اینجا نیست، این بحث ها جایی ارزش داره که یک کارشناس مورد اعتماد مسئله رو مو شکافی کنه و قضاوت کنه تا کسی نتونه از موقعیت سوء استفاده کنه. البته هر چند به نظر من نیازی به موشکافی نیست و برای کسی که مطالعه داشته باشه خیلی واضحه. موشکافی صرفاً برای اثبات حرف درست برای کسانیه که دنبال حقیقتند. انشاالله که شما جزء این دسته از افراد هستید.
خدا نگهدار

----------


## rahnema1

دوست عزیز نظر مراجع تقلید تا اونجا قابل اتباع است  که انسان ندونه چه باید بکنه مثل دیدن هلال ماه اگه شما هلال رو ببینید لازم نیست از نظر مرجع تبعیت کنید مساله دیگه اینه که ممکنه شما در یک زمینه مجتهد باشید مثلا یک پزشک در زمینه تخصص خودش مجتهده و یک مرجع باید در این زمینه به حرف پزشک گوش کنه
بنابراین با اعلام اینکه «بیشتر مراجع تقلید اینجوری گفتن» سر خودتون رو کلاه نذارید
یک شرکت خصوصی یا یک شخصی که در کشور دیگه زندگی می کنه و نرم افزار تولید می کنه  اعم از مسلمون یا غیر مسلمون آیا واسه کارس زحمت نکشیده و سرمایه گذاری نکرده؟ فقط جرمش اینه که در کشوری زندگی می کنه که مورد پسند شما نیست که بیاییم نرم افزارش و حاصل دسترنجش رو اینجور حیف ومیل کنیم؟ حق الناس همینه دیگه اگرچه کافر باشه حتی حیوانات هم حقوقی دارند
الان با سابق فرق کرده و حقوق و مالکیت معنوی وجود داره 
توصیه من اینه که در این مساله تامل بیشتری کنید حتی اگه پای مساله مذهبی و دینی هم در میون باشهاحتیاط باید کرد

----------


## ASedJavad

سلام
کلا اعتقادی به همچین بحثایی اون هم تو همچین جاهایی ندارم و چنین قصدی هم ندارم فقط خواستم یادآوری کنم که ...



> یک شرکت خصوصی یا یک شخصی که در کشور دیگه زندگی می کنه و نرم افزار تولید می کنه  اعم از مسلمون یا غیر مسلمون آیا واسه کارس زحمت نکشیده و سرمایه گذاری نکرده؟ فقط جرمش اینه که در کشوری زندگی می کنه که مورد پسند شما نیست که بیاییم نرم افزارش و حاصل دسترنجش رو اینجور حیف ومیل کنیم؟ حق الناس همینه دیگه اگرچه کافر باشه حتی حیوانات هم حقوقی دارند
> الان با سابق فرق کرده و حقوق و مالکیت معنوی وجود داره


این نشون میده شما مساله رو یا درست نفهمیدین یا مطالعه نکردین. چون مساله به هیچ عنوان اینجوری نیست که میفرمایید و هیچکدوم از مراجع (تا اونجایی که من مطالعه کردم) نگفته بین ایرانی و غیر ایرانی فرقه!
تنها یکی یا دو تن از مراجع معروف، کشورهایی رو که مستقیم با مسلمونا در جنگن رو استثنا کردن بشرطی که بدونیم خرید از اون شرکت، به نحوی مستقیم (یا شاید نیمه مستقیم (تردید از منه))در تجهیز اون کشور نقش داره که فکر کنم منطقشون واضحه (اینجا فقط قصد بیان نظرشون رو دارم و نه تحلیل و رد یا قبول اون نظر)
سایر مراجع معروف دو دسته اند 
یه عده میگن کلا نرم افزار برا سازندش حق ایجاد میکنه یه عده میگن کلا حق ایجاد نمیکنه. این مراجع در مورد کتاب هم همین نظرو دارن یعنی مثلا دسته ادوم عقیدشون اینه که اگه کسی کتاب نوشته شده توسط خودشون رو رفت و به اسم خودش چاپ کرد اینا هیچ حق اعتراضی ندارن. این موضوع هیچ ربطی به ایرانی بودن یا نبودن مولف یا سازنده نرم افزار هم نداره.

اما یه خلط مبحث اینجا پیش اومده که باعث اینجور پیشداوریا شده و اون هم اینه که بعضی از این مراجعی که عقیده دارن "نرم افزار کلا حقی ایجاد نمیکنه" در عین حال عقیده دارن اطاعت از قانون کشور واجبه و ما جون در مورد نرم افزار داخلی قانون کپی رایت داریم ولی در مورد خارجی کپی رایت نداریم؛ نتیجش میشه این که استفاده از نرم افزار داخلی مشکل داره و استفاده از خارجی مشکل نداره.
حالا اگه اینجا ایرادی و اعتراضی (از نظر ایجاد تبعیض بیت ایرانی و خارجی) پیش میاد منطقا باید خطاب به قانونگذار باشه نه مرجع تقلید.

----------


## abouzar69

دوست عزیز نرم افزاری مثل نود 32 که شرکت سازنده اش توی کشور اسلواکیه با شرکت های ایرانی قرارداد داره. لینک شرکت های ایرانی طرف قرارداد این شرکت رو توی لینک پایین می تونی مشاهده کنی:
http://www.eset.com/me/iran-partners/
بقیه شرکت ها و نرم افزارها هم به نظرم همچین چیزی تو سایت هاشون داشته باشند. :متفکر: 
پس با توجه به این موضوع و طبق استفتای مراجع، استفاده از این نرم افزار بدون مجوز قاعدتا باید دارای اشکال باشه. از طرفی به لحاظ اخلاقی هم قابل اشکاله. چون چند تا شرکت ایرانی اومدن قرارداد بستند با این شرکت تا نرم افزار رو به صورت نسخه اصلی به هم وطنامون ارائه کنند، اونوقت ما با دانلود بدون مجوز و استفاده از آپدیت های غیر قانونی در واقع زحمات این شرکت های ایرانی خودمون رو به هدر دادیم!

----------


## rostam_2016

درستش اینه که ایران هم مث بقیه کشورها کپی رایت رو رعایت کنه که نمیکنه
حالا هزاری هم قرارداد بشه یا نشه

----------


## alit1368

اگر واقعا ایران هم مثل کشورهای دیگه حق کپی و رایت اجرا می شد واقعا شغل ما برنامه نویسان خیلی بیشتر اهمیت پیدا می کرد و رشد نرم افزارها  بسیار زیاد می شد

 :قلب: 
وب سایت آرزو ها،ولین سایت تخصصی آرزوها

----------

